# Anyone DIY with Clyrolinx concentrates?



## KZOR (4/11/16)

Was wondering if anyone has an idea of what percentages can be added when flavourants are used that are the main flavour like cola or strawberry?
Do not want to waste to much ingredients trying to figure this out and I know there should be a few members that have dabbled in this terrain. 
I started with 3%.


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

Link.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/11/16)

See here  and a little bit here


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (8/12/16)

Peach at 3% is really nice... goes good with the malva pudding and ice cream too. also, mixed up 1.5% each of shortbread and cheesecake with 1% of carrot cake. it is tasting nice and the spices in the carrot cake no longer numb my tongue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeXuS (8/12/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hi @Slick its the strawberry and cream that tastes like the stumpi, not to sure they taste mixed, just busy with single concentrate mixes at moment
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


@Oceanic Vapes Gonna mix my 10 ml batch tonight. Got a 70/30 Premixed with a Strawberry Milk  How long should i let it steep for ? Shake and Vape?


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/12/16)

@NeXuS hey bud, I usually steep for two weeks but I drip usually after a week, if it's good after a week then I use it. Just keep in mind breathing does good for this flavour 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeXuS (8/12/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> @NeXuS hey bud, I usually steep for two weeks but I drip usually after a week, if it's good after a week then I use it. Just keep in mind breathing does good for this flavour
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Great, ill let it breathe for tonight then cap it up and store it. I just made 10 ml with a 0.3ml Strawberry Milk. Gonna give it a taste tomorrow then store for a week. Lets see how it goes. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/12/16)

No problem 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/16)

Quakes said:


> Apricot max 0.5%.
> 
> Malva and ice cream I mix Malve 3.5% and Ice Cream 2%.
> 
> Malva is without doubt a Winner!!


Hi guy,

Some help on this Malva and Apricot please. I mixed up a 250ml batch 2 days ago along with 3 other CLY mixes. Part of my steeping process is to give them a shake each evening and let it air for a few minutes every other day or so. Yesterday I opened them up found that this mix really doesn't smell good or like anything really while the other 3 mixes really smell good.

I mixed 9ml malva (3.5%) and 1.25ml apricot (0.5%) into the 70/30 3mg premix. Does it just need time to come around or should I add more of something to fix it?

I am thinking about adding another 1.5% Malva but rather hear from the experienced guys.


----------



## Strontium (9/12/16)

I only used Malva as a stand alone and I mixed at 5%, tasted great straightaway.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (9/12/16)

Hi Gents.
May I enquire on the Nicotine that Clyro sells? Is it on par with Pure nic?

Thanks got the answer


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/16)

Strontium said:


> I only used Malva as a stand alone and I mixed at 5%, tasted great straightaway.


THanks, guess another 3.75ml is needed. 

When you say straight away, do you mean shake and vape? I'm asking since I've been vaping the Naartjie flavour only for 2 weeks waiting for deals on juice to no avail. If I don't have to wait 2 weeks for my new flavours to steep, that would be awesome.

I also mixed up a plain apple, plain litchi, and plain naartjie. How soon do you guys think I can vape them? I know naartjie is shake 'n vape but better after a week but I still have some of this now.


----------



## Strontium (9/12/16)

I'm sure some will disagree with me but I tend to use all single fruit flavours as a shake n vape. Creams do need time though.
Is your Malva mix only Malva and apricot? If so, I'd start tasting and tweaking straightaway.


----------



## Strontium (9/12/16)

Ashley A said:


> I mixed 9ml malva (3.5%) and 1.25ml apricot (0.5%) into the 70/30 3mg premix. Does it just need time to come around or should I add more of something to fix it?



Just trying to make sense of your percentages, how much total juice did you make of this?


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/16)

Strontium said:


> I'm sure some will disagree with me but I tend to use all single fruit flavours as a shake n vape. Creams do need time though.
> Is your Malva mix only Malva and apricot? If so, I'd start tasting and tweaking straightaway.


Yes, it is just malva and apricot


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Just trying to make sense of your percentages, how much total juice did you make of this?


I made 250ml so 3.5% Malva and 0.5% Apricot. Thinking of adding another 1.5% Malva so it will be 5% Malva in total with 0.5% apricot.


----------



## Piratical Cookie (10/3/17)

Hi all, I think/hope this is the right place for these couple of attempts 

Made a couple of batches with Cly - most of these have been done with the 70/30 3mg Pre mix from Cly. I am very new to this and also very impatient so none of them have really had a chance to steep or breath for any amount of time. Please forgive me - I will get better 

Peach @ 3%
Lemon @ 0.3%
- Lemon overpowers the peach, picking very marginal undertones of peach on inhale, loads of lemon on exhale.

Pear @ 3%
Menthol @ 0.3%
- Very nice flavour almost a sherbety pear with a nice hit of menthol, Cly menthol isn't overly sweet so it works in my opinion. after a few days it seemed to get sweeter so I will reduce the pear next time and see how it goes.

Pear @ 3%
Kiwi @ 4%
Sour Apple @ 2%
- Very nice flavour over all - more pear than anything else. The sour apple brings the flavour out a little I think, without detracting from the Kiwi and Pear. Again seemed to get sweeter after a couple of days. Will play around a bit more and update. 

Grape @ 4%
Sour Apple @ 2%
- I like it, similar to those grape suckers you buy. My Boss loved it also and again the Apple Sour sort of makes the grape pop. Same as the others, repeated vaping seems to get too sweet. Might be the apple sour making them so. But I find the flavours a little plain otherwise.

Apple Crumble @ 4% (2 week Streath and It's awesome)
Tobacco @ +/- 5 Drops (from the Cly Bottle) into a 30ml bottle of the above @ a 83Vg/17Pg 1.75mg Nic
- brings down the sweetness and imparts a "nutty" vibe - again I like 

Cheesecake @ 2%
Berries @ 3%
- Almost no cheesecake here, and the berries seem quite perfumy, even after a week steeping?

Shortbread @ 3%
Ginger @ 1%
- Wow! I have no idea what I was thinking! Made sense in my head, but in practicality it was terrible.

That's all I can remember now. Did a few others but that was before I invested in a notebook. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Really looking for something with the shortbread and cheesecake as well as the ginger.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/3/17)

Thanks for sharing your experiences and findings @Piratical Cookie 
That Grape and Sour Apple one sounds super. I must try it some time.


----------



## Dog666 (11/10/18)

I suspect these Clyro concentrates are the same as Tfm, FSA, ZA concentrates and CB

Started off with Clyro, found that the flavors smell and worked the same in my recepies 

Only difference is Tfm, FSA and Cb are more then half the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/10/18)

I haven't worked enough with CB or FSA to say, but Cly and ZAC are definitely very different lines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

